# I think my wife's dog may be dying.



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

He's a 5 month old Yorkie Poo. He's got horrible smelling diarrhea and vomit. He won't hardly move and won't eat or drink. He's been somewhat lethargic for a few days with his eating really decreasing....then today BAM!! It sounds like parvo but hes up to date on his vaccinations. The vet doesnt think it's parvo. The vet is out of town until Monday and said to keep forcing pedialyte down his throat but not to give him vitamin C because of the diarrhea. I just don't know what to do. The 24 hr vet is over an hour away and VERY expensive....ugggghhhhh!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Could be Carona Virus. Acts just like parvo and I have seen vets not diagnose it. Also depending on what shots she got Carona virus is not covered in them all. Sadly this virus kills in about 72 hours  Could also be poison. Give small amounts of pedialight hourly so as the dog is not throwing it up. If you can get ahold of some nutrical paste that also helps.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm...it does sound like parvo to me. Every pup that I have had that has had parvo I gave them gatorade (lemon-lime) because of the electrolytes. It has worked better than pedialyte in the past for me. I just did 2 syringe fulls down the throat every hour. I just hope your pup ain't to far gone.  I am so sorry to hear about him. My prayers are with y'all!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whatever you do keep him away from your other dogs. And try to keep the sick dog pumped up with fluids you don't want the dog to get dehydrated you can using a syringe to pump the pedialyte in his mouth if he won't drink it willingly. Good Luck hope he makes a recovery.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

could be coccidia keep fluids in him gatorade, pedilite, and yogurt


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

any blood in the poo?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

OK my wife stayed up with him all night in the living room giving him pedialyte by syringe every hour. I got up at 5 and he and when I came out of the bedroom little Miles came bounding the hallway barking and wagging his tail pretty vigorously. He had quite a bit of pep in his step. He followed me to the kitchen and started drinking water out of the bowl all by himself.

Aussie, his poop was hard to tell. It was really, really dark with a lot of white and clear fluid mixed in. This morning still real dark but closer to the consistency of slightly melted chocolate. No distinct blood, although I know the really dark poo can be dead cells and blood. However the change in consistency is a vast improvement to me. Especially since it has changed without him eating anything.

Thanks for your prayers...please continue to send them Miles' way....the little guy can use them.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Also he hasn't vomited at all since about 10:30 last night. Which is also a very good sign. He has steadily been taking pedialyte with no vomiting. Also his leg spasms have stopped completely. I think the spasms were from dehydration, but man were they violent. Poor guy couldn't even sleep. They stopped to lite tremors by midnight and had completely stopped by 2am.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

That is excellent to hear, I hope the good news just keeps on coming. Great work with him and I will keep my prayers with him till he is in the clear.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

We have quarantined the poor guy. We've treated the yard and entire house. The vet is going to give us some stuff to do the carpet in our bedroom when he gets back. I don't now if he crapped in there....pretty sure he didn't that stuff smelled HORRIBLE...but just to be safe, and we didn't want to use bleach on there if we didn't have to. He's been drinking on his own all day, and going out to pee. He doesn't seem nearly as depressed as yesterday either. He's a tough little dude.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

ptw said:


> He's a 5 month old Yorkie Poo. He's got horrible smelling diarrhea and vomit. He won't hardly move and won't eat or drink. He's been somewhat lethargic for a few days with his eating really decreasing....then today BAM!! It sounds like parvo but hes up to date on his vaccinations. The vet doesnt think it's parvo. The vet is out of town until Monday and said to keep forcing pedialyte down his throat but not to give him vitamin C because of the diarrhea. I just don't know what to do. The 24 hr vet is over an hour away and VERY expensive....ugggghhhhh!


Sometimes it does not matter if the are UTD on shots. My rottie was and still caught parvo.
I would take this dog to the vet ASAP!!!!! Alot of emergency vets will take payment plans b/c it is an emergency and they know funds might not be available. Call them anyways...please!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Sometimes it does not matter if the are UTD on shots. My rottie was and still caught parvo.
> I would take this dog to the vet ASAP!!!!! Alot of emergency vets will take payment plans b/c it is an emergency and they know funds might not be available. Call them anyways...please!!!


This is very true, my last two pups got it and was UTD on shots and cost over $800 to treat


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You know I am just wondering when was this guy wormed last? Smaller dogs especially can have serious trouble with worms that can cause these kind of symptoms also. Just a thought to check out. You know cover all your bases.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

He's doing really well today. Better by the hour my wife said (I've been at work nearly ALL day) The vet sent his assistant to our house (Gotta love small towns ) to check him out, see if he needed an IV or anything. She took his samples to the office we should know something tonight or tomorrow. Here's a pic of the little guy.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is soo cute.It's good to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok some bad news. Miles took a turn for the worse early this morning. So he's in the hospital. a been there since about 11this morning. The hospital is an hour away so we couldn't stay with him today. The good news is, he doesn't have parvo. The doctor thinks it may be corona virus (good call a_p13) or some kind of gastro-blah blah blah. He said Yorkies sometimes have this problem where their liver and stomach do something wierd....I dunno. But the doctor said even though he's critical, his chances are good. This dog just became the million dollar pooch. This is costing me some serious dough. But I don't have to explain to anyone here how he's worth it. Thanks for the prayers keep them coming.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The doctor *thinks* it may be corona virus?

Damn maybe I could become a vet?

My advise, time for a new vet


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Poor guy. Let us know and keep us posted. I would also seek another vets opinion. I have seen and lost pups before because vets didn't identify the Corona virus and just pushed it off as parvo, when it is quite worse in IMO. Do they have him on and IV yet? That saline should help alot whether its corona, parvo or poison. Hopefully the little guy makes it. Poor thing.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If it was parvo the pup would be dead by now, it don't take long just a few days is all 

I've seen them dead in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah thats why I wonder if it is corona that usually kills even faster. I have seen parvo take over a week but not with a yorkie like this. They usually can't hang in there over these viruses.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Marty said:


> The doctor *thinks* it may be corona virus?
> 
> Damn maybe I could become a vet?
> 
> My advise, time for a new vet


The reason behind the "may be" was because all of the test results hadn't came in. Also he's not our Vet. Our vet is out of town and it's Sunday. So we drove him an hour to the closest emergency animal hospital on Forrest Hill in West Palm. He officially has gastroenteritis. He is still on IV and they're giving him antibiotics because of his white count being so low. They said it will be 24 hours before they'll give us an opinion on whether he's going to make it or not. He's still listed as critical.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

At least they know what it is. Can it be fully treated?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

It's treatable to the point of if they can sustain him and keep him alive it will run it's course. 

I was reading online that many vets think this is caused by food allergies. We he's always digging and scrounging around Cara's bowl. Well a week ago we changed Cara to TOTW, we also changed the little dogs to nutro. This is around the time that he started getting sick. As hard as this is to say....he's going back on Science Diet as soon as he gets home.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

How's the yorkie?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

run away fast as you can from nutro. it has been cited as killing dogs that were previously healthy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ill keep him in my prayers. I'm glad you guys took him to the vet. 

I have used nutro naturals lamb and rice for years for indi and jarvis without any problems... maybe some dogs just can't handle the change in diet...or how quickly the owner has made the transistion for him.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

nutro was the first food peanut was on and he was constantly throwing up and never wanted to eat that food. they have a lawsuit against them for the food making so many animals sick and a few have died. the testing done on the food by an outside source stated that the food had an unusally high level of zinc and copper.

Consumer complaints about Nutro Pet Foods

once i changed Peanut's diet he was no longer throwing up and he goes crazy when its time to eat. i was feeding him nutro puppy from april to june 2008. i changed him cold turkey and he had no soft stools vomiting or any other side effect.

anyway just a suggestion that the nutro could be the culprit


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Well last night we had some good news from the vet that was on duty. She said she was encouraged by his progress. He has a nasal feeding tube and the were giving him liquids and amino acids through it, and she said today that they were going to give him a liquid food. However the vet on duty today said no significant change. Also as of last night his bill was up to $1500. We're really at a loss of what to do. Today has been the worst day for me. Between the thought of the little guy being there where he doesn't know anyone, and the thought of losing him is really starting to get to me. If the doctor doesn't think he's got a chance I'm going to go pick him up tonight and bring him home. I don't want him dying alone.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Praying for the little baby!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What's the news? Any progress?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

ok check this out!!!!! The vet was supposed to call us last night with an update and he never did. So we were just remaining in faith that he was going to pull through despite what the doctor said yesterday morning. This morning we call and the vet says "for the first time he had no vomiting or diarreah over night....and that's with him recieving his meds orally. They're running his blood work again this morning and if his white count is up he'll be able to come home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I don't offend anyone with this but PRAISE GOD...He works miracles! Thank you to all of who have been praying and please continue to do so!!! He'll have to keep his nasal tube in at home, which means I'm going to have to keep him away from Cara lol...she misses him badly too. Her and our yorkie Ginger keep pushing Miles' crate around looking for him. Again thank you all soooooo much for your prayers and concern!!!


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Did he ever go to the vet?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

DrewQuinz said:


> Did he ever go to the vet?


Uhhh...yeah. LOL he's been in the animal hospital since Sunday.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he will be home tomorrow!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Fingers Crossed that he comes home tomorrow.....So glad he is doing better!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear the dog is doing better!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DrewQuinz said:


> Did he ever go to the vet?


Lol read the thread and you would know.

Thats awesome I am so glad he is pulling thru. I have been so worried to read this thread again due to not wanting to read he took a turn for the worst.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

Awe I'm Sorry.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

HE'S COMING HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife is on her way to pick him up now. They had to remove his nasal tube yesterday because he was starting to move around so much that it got clogged. He started eating out of the nurses hands last night and liked it so much that he would start jumping and barking until they came back to give him more food. I can't tell you how miraculous this is considering they were telling us two days ago that they were just sustaining him and that he probably wouldn't make it. We are SOOOOOO stoked! Thanks all for the prayers!

*WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's GREAT news congratulations!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations, I'm so glad it all worked out for the best


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats....We need pictures of the sweet baby home again....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ptw said:


> HE'S COMING HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife is on her way to pick him up now. They had to remove his nasal tube yesterday because he was starting to move around so much that it got clogged. He started eating out of the nurses hands last night and liked it so much that he would start jumping and barking until they came back to give him more food. I can't tell you how miraculous this is considering they were telling us two days ago that they were just sustaining him and that he probably wouldn't make it. We are SOOOOOO stoked! Thanks all for the prayers!
> 
> *WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!*


Praise God is right! God is a good god and a just god! I am so glad he has made a recovery. This made my day. I am thrilled your baby is coming home to you.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Congrats....We need pictures of the sweet baby home again....


Most def!



SadieBlues said:


> Praise God is right! God is a good god and a just god! I am so glad he has made a recovery. This made my day. I am thrilled your baby is coming home to you.


Careful...you're gonna make me preach...you know I'm a music pastor it won't take much! lol

It has made my day as well!


----------

